# Hidradenitis Excision issue



## maycricket (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a surgeon who performed Hidradenitis Excisions, one on the lower abdomen (suprapubic region) and one on the medial aspect of the upper third of the left thigh.  I have coded the abdominal as 11470, but there is no code for the excision for the thigh.  Is this an unlisted procedure, or am I missing something?  He does not indicate cysts.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

